# Ideas to destroy my Rubiks cube



## jackrusso (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a Rubiks cube that I want to destroy in a fun way, I was thinking either blowtorch, blackpowder, shooting it with a potato cannon or running over it with a car. If you have any ideas tell me, and tell me which one you would want to see.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 21, 2016)

What's the budget


----------



## G2013 (Jan 21, 2016)

Drop it from a very very high place, idk

Why so much hate for an indefense and cute Rubik's cube D:


----------



## nalralz (Jan 21, 2016)

Blast it with sound waves!!!


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 21, 2016)

do all the things you mentioned at the same time. while riding a manatee.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Get a superpowered motor and spin one side to 10000 RPM or something


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jan 21, 2016)

blowtorch all the way


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Florian mod it and make it decent, and sell it to someone at a high price.
Rubiks cubes suck, but it isn't the cube's fault, don't punish it for being.
Poor, defenseless cubes never asked for such cruel punishement. 
It is up to you to make a man out of them, make them something worth living for :_(
Spread the word


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 22, 2016)

To every one concerned about the well being of the cube. It's not a rubiks brand cube, it's a cheap knock off cube which is in no way decent. Thanks for all the ideas! If you have any more please tell me. Also not really sure how to blast it with sound waves


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 22, 2016)

ok, kill it with fire then


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 22, 2016)

dynamite


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 22, 2016)

I say don't destroy it. Resticker it to be a super cube, or give it to someone to help spread the love of cubing.


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think local law enforcement would approve of dynamite


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 22, 2016)

I've got an idea. I'm going to weld a steel box, about the same size as a rubiks cube and, using an oxy fuel torch, make the box red hot. Then I'll place the cube in and watch it instantly melt and burst into flames. It looks cool and is dangerous


----------



## Me (Jan 22, 2016)

- Trash compactor, flatten to a pancake.
- Atmospheric reentry. Alternatively, putting it on a weather balloon and letting it free fall from 100k feet (30480m).
- Liquid nitrogen bath and shatter.
- Dissolve it with strong acid.
- Skeet shooting.
- Blend it. (oh wait that's been done)


----------



## Douf (Jan 22, 2016)

Next time you're with friends, place bets on the exact furthest distance away a piece of the cube will be found after throwing it as hard as you can against a wall.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Jan 26, 2016)

STEP 1 - Put it on the stove in a pan on maximum temperature. 
STEP 2 - Stand back and watch with agony.


----------



## zyxantjcae654 (Jan 26, 2016)

Scramble your cube. Set your timer. Inspect. Solve it without turns. To switch corners, you must directly pull out each one without turning nor pulling out the edges first. To switch edges, you must scrape off the stickers then resticker to the correct place; if on the right place but disoriented, try edge twists. Pulling out the edges is illegal. Oh, I forgot to mention this is OF(one foot). You can try a special method called "free kick" where you can kick the cube against any obstruction(like another cube) and then the cubies will disintegrate(it is legal since pulling it out is just the forbidden move). If you manage to solve it, you will get DND since you didn't achieve your purpose. DND is Did not destroy. OHBF event can be another, where only one method is required; you would throw down the cube with as more vigor as you can against the floor. Two figures are to be recorded: time to finish & number of cubies cracked into pieces. Enjoy!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 27, 2016)

Go to the roof of your house or the top of a high bridge or something, and throw the cube as far as you can. Then go look for all of the pieces. Good luck!


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 27, 2016)

Me said:


> Alternatively, putting it on a weather balloon and letting it free fall from 100k feet (30480m).



At least in the US, you need permission from the FAA to do that.

My Rubik's Brand was blown up by EOD, so I'd suggest blowing it up, but if you can't, kill it with fire.


----------



## LyrikTech (Jan 27, 2016)

Try putting a model rocket engine on it!


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 27, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> At least in the US, you need permission from the FAA to do that.
> 
> My Rubik's Brand was blown up by EOD, so I'd suggest blowing it up, but if you can't, kill it with fire.



Oh I can blow it up alright, not as good as an EOD but I've got a few tricks up my sleeve


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 27, 2016)

LyrikTech said:


> Try putting a model rocket engine on it!


 I feel like that wouldn't do much and would be a waste of money, I've strapped objects to model rockets before, and unless there really light they don't do much


----------



## BenBergen (Jan 27, 2016)

Try lubing it with lava.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 27, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Try lubing it with lava.



What?


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 28, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Try lubing it with lava.


 that might be a little hard to obtain


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 28, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Try lubing it with lava.



We don't live in Minecraft...


----------



## jackrusso (Jan 28, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> We don't live in Minecraft...


 hahaha yeah XD


----------

